# Honoring Art Zeller, physique photographer



## Curt James (Oct 21, 2011)

The old saying goes that a picture is worth a  thousand words. And certainly if you're a bodybuilding fan (or enjoy  reading any sports magazine or magazine in general for that matter) then  you enjoy the talents of an army of photographers. 

One talented photographer from back in the day was Art Zeller.

 Zeller was a bodybuilder turned photographer and snapped shots of the legends - Schwarzenegger, Oliva, Draper, et al.

 The man was, quite literally, a legend in the realm of physique photography. God bless Artie Zeller (1930-1999).

The  Iron Man Pro was the setting each year for  the Art Zeller Artistic  Achievement award.

*ART ZELLER ARTISTIC ACHIEVEMENT*
Bob Gardner 2006
Albert Busek 2005
Chris Lund 2004
Leo Stern 2003
Jimmy Caruso 2002
Gene Mozee 2001
Russ Warner 2000

I'd  encourage everyone to pick up a copy of  West  Coast Bodybuilding Scene as well as  Brothers  of Iron for tales of Art Zeller and other bodybuilding legends.

Dave  Draper's website has some great info as well, often mentioning  Zeller.

If you are familiar with Art Zeller and his physique art, have you ever seen him without his hat? 






Art Zeller on the cover of Joe Weider's Muscle Builder Magazine, Jan. 1955 issue​
Or with a head of hair for that matter. 

*Note:* I posted this thread on another board July 29, 2008. Former IFBB Pro Lee Priest replied.



			
				LEE PRIEST said:
			
		

> ARTIE WAS A GREAT GUY...WE HAD MANY LAUGHS  TOGETHER...WE WAS ALWAYS A FICTURE AT GOLD'S AND ALWAYS AT WORLD  GYM...WE HAD BREAKFAST ALOT AT THE MARINA PACIFIC HOTEL OR THE  FIREHOUSE......HE TOOK LOTS OF GREAT PICS OF ME...*A FAVORITE WAS THE  MUSCLE AND FITNESS COVER HANDS OVER HEAD LEANING ON A TRICEP  BAR.........*HE WAS A GREAT GENEROUS PERSON AND GOOD FRIEND.......STILL  MISS HIM AND JOE GOLD.....


 
Here's a shot of that M&F cover:




​


----------

